# Difference between baby moving & belly tightening?..



## LALSmith

Hey Ladies, 

I might seem a little on the stupid side saying this but i don't know if what im feeling is braxton hicks or if baby is just moving but running out of room. Last night i woke up to use the loo & i remember my stomach feeling really solid then - no pain or anything though. Today i've had period like pains on & off all day - nothing major though but again i cant tell if my stomach is tightening or babies just stretching out?... Anyone else feel the same or am i just totally useless when it comes to knowing anything!!! lol 

Thanks girls, 

Laura


----------



## jkbmah

i get this too - but also not sure - so cant help - but would be interested to know the answer!!!


----------



## stasia

I was wondering the same lol


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I've been having this for weeks now!! It turns out that i have an irritable uterus. Basically meaning that when bubs kicks or moves my uterus will contract. When it was explained to me that way it made perfect sense!!


----------



## Devi#1

I always thought its just the baby moving around .. until yesterday.. I went for a non-stress test.. I found out that i was having contractions every 4 mins!!!

I thought I havnt even had 1 braxton hicks yet.. doc did a internal & I am not dialated.. so its ok until I start feeling pain

SO .. its very possible to confuse baby moving to braxton hicks & vise versa.


----------



## LALSmith

Devi#1 said:


> I always thought its just the baby moving around .. until yesterday.. I went for a non-stress test.. I found out that i was having contractions every 4 mins!!!
> 
> I thought I havnt even had 1 braxton hicks yet.. doc did a internal & I am not dialated.. so its ok until I start feeling pain
> 
> SO .. its very possible to confuse baby moving to braxton hicks & vise versa.

Oh really! See this is why i wasn't sure! Specially as i said last night when i woke my belly was solid, harder than i've felt it before! But again, no pain. Today where i've had the movements with period like pains i thought its more likely it could be braxton hicks. I've been doing the same - telling people i've never had them. Although to be fair, it has only been last couple days/nights x


----------



## Mrs_N

Not a silly question - I've struggled to be sure what's what! 
I've found that when baby is moving & stretching I can feel part of my belly is solid, and when it's a BH (which I've only identified the last couple of days) it's the whole belly!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Me too

My tummy is always tight????


----------



## eckarta

yeah.. it will be interesting as to what i will find out today as i have a non stress test... actually 2x a week im going to start having them... must be because of the GD?? see the dr once a week already...


----------



## Drazic<3

I am struggling with this too. My belly is always tight and her wriggles can be so strong now I can't tell! I am having strong period pains and stabbing pains down below, but when they asked if I was having tightenings I said no, but I actually might be! Sorry hun, not helpful!


----------



## Delamere19

I've been having these too. Esp in the last week and I just assumed it was BH. It's not painful just a bit uncomfortable. My LO is moving so much he feels like he is doing back flips sometimes.


----------



## Femme.fatale.

The only way I can tell is that baby doesn't take up my whole tummy. 

When I have a BH, my whole stomach tightens up, from the top of my uterus to the very bottom. It changes my breathing, and makes me feel like my pulse is racing. If I move around I can tell it's tight. If I start at the top of my uterus and press, I can feel how hard it is, then as I move down, it's still hard, all the way to the bottom. 

When baby is pressed up against the outside I can feel hard spots, but not everywhere on my belly if that makes any sense.


----------

